# share your beta names :)



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

*just for fun, i thought maybe some people would be interested in sharing the names of their bettas, (or any of their animals) and how they came up with them. 
ill start...*
blue and black vieltail betta- i named him Nahh, as in, "hey does your fish have a name?" "....nahhhh...." xDD (lame i know but i really wouldnt come up with a name i liked lol)

himalayan/siamese/tom cat- i named him Pandem, which is a fictional city that basically takes over whats left of the planet after an apocalypse. yes, my cat is the ruler of all worlds  we call him Pan for short 

black lab/ pit bull mix- i named her Rue, which is from the same book as Pandem (The Hunger Games by Susanne Collins) and is the names of one of my favorite characters in the whole series. (if youve read the book, you know why its sad.)  lol

*well, thatsall the pets i have (for now >:]) hopefully we can get some people to play along and get a nice little discussion going on names, because i think their really interesting  thanks for stopping by! DD*


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

boo my newest betta
allie -cat
zoey -boxer lab mix


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

mine are all listed at the bottom of my post. my pit's name is Mooshoo (my daughter named her & I have no clue why). She named her sister Chloe...so she's pretty inventive.

The fish all had different names all by my daughter...but I had to change them (she doesn't know). I was thinking themes so I went w/ 80's hair bands. lol


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

My betta's names are both from Anime's. Maka is named after Maka Albarn from Soul Eater and Akira is named after Akira Touya from Hikaru No Go..

Actually my dog is named after Yugi Mutou...(All of my pets have anime/Manga names.) XD They're all very silly though. Maka she goes nuts whenever she thinks it's feeding time....However she is very picky. Flakes are beneathe her it seems.

Akira he can't get enough. I accidentily gave him a big piece of brine shrimp and he held onto it chewing on it periodically until he ate the entire thing.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Buster- he is a mixed breed...dachshund/pekingese/chihuahua/beaglish :lol: I got him when I was 11..now 23.

Debo- He is a mainecoon cat..The one in my avatar..My sister named him.

Destiny- I named her..She was a stray and I caught her...The shelter was on their way to pick the litter of kittens up ..The kittens were under a storage shed behind a store...she was the sickest..and the slowest..and the only one I could catch..So I named her Destiny.

Tripod- she is my blue eyed 3 legged siamese/calico mix.

Cleo- My betta that started the whole betta addiction...(well. Ihad a betta when i was younger...but i never knew how to properly care for him)Cleo is a orange VT. The biggest VT. I have ever seen. I named him Cleo because that is the name of the fish from Pinocchio .

Batman- I got him for myself for vday. ( lame i know..:lol I didnt know what to name him. I asked my nephew and he shouted BATMAN.So it stuck...He is a purple VT with white tips on his fins.

Robin-Robin is a orange dal VT.

Milo-Milo is a crowntail..he has quite a bit of diffrent colors on him..blues greens and purples.

Oscar-Oscar is a Gray and white..(sort of coppery) Delta fin boy.

Flippy Picasso- My little flippy piccaso is a yellow delta fin...He was formerly know as Flippy..I named him Flippy because when he was in his cup he was upside down...I thought he was dead but he flipped back around...I have only seem him do this twice since I have gotten him though. He made a cat portrait bubble nest so I made him a last name...picasso...He is a fin bitter! 

Panda-Panda is a doubletail..Most all of his fins are cellophaneish and clear..besides his double tails which are gray/black...He also appears to have a black mustache on his face.

Blaze- Blaze is actually my moms fish...But I clean his tank..because what is one more tank to clean when you have 5:lol:. She named him blaze because he has green metallic scales and his fins are red..and fade to orange then they have black tips.. It kind of looks like fire when he swims fast.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

My bettas all have space-themed names. Currently I have Calliope (female marbley cellophane VT) and Arcturus (male copper dragon halfmoon).

My four panda cories are: Marx, Engels, Trotsky, and Lenin, collectively referred to as "Comrades."

My dog (silken windhound) is Zephyr, named after Shelley's poem "Ode to the West Wind" (Zephyr or Zephyrus is the Greek god of the west wind).


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

Beta: Elvis HMDT , then the girls: well theyre just knows as "The Girls" lol
Dog: Scooby
Cat: Precious, Mister and Belle (as in Memphis Belle)


----------



## TheKzv (Mar 20, 2011)

Acoustic - Blue/Green marble VT. Got it after 2 hrs of struggling for a unique name :roll: I took a quick glance at my acoustic guitar and decided to name him that :-D
G. - Just got him today ;-) he's a White & Red butterfly CT. The name is from one of my favorite anime shows, Katekyo Hitman Reborn (based on the mafia.... kind of) 

I've also got 4-5 other names picked out for future bettas lol


----------



## starzntwilite (Mar 12, 2011)

my bright red vieltail betta is named Jiro. Its pronounced Hero. And my new crowntail is named Haiku. My crowntail is kind of a dark grey color with teal. He's really pretty.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

haha i love that! wow awesome names


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

I only own one and his name is Sazzer. (Think I spelt it Zazzer in a few posts, but my son wound up correcting me. My son lost his two front teeth so he has a lisp and it sounded like Zazzer xD)


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Male VT: Tinsel (I got him for Christmas so I thought "tinsel" was a fitting name)
Female VT: Scarlet Blossom (She's red)
Hamster: Flora 
Bunny: Jesse 
Dog: Skip


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, I've studied Japanese for 2 years and studied abroad there so most of my names are Japanese...

Kyo: 経 "Sutra"--Cat
Goldfish;
Mochi: 餠 A Japanese rice based snack that I don't like--Pearl scale Goldfish
Nori: 海苔 Seaweed, used in Sushi and other Japanese meals-- Fantail Goldfish
Bettas;
Neeno: 二 A popular Japanese Idol (from Arashi)--Green OHM ML
Hiro: ヒロ Another Japanese Idol--Platinum white marble OHM ML
Aoki: 青季 "Blue Season"--Blue Dragon HM Fm
Ojiisan: お爺さん "Old Man, Grandpa"--Cambodian Red HM ML (almost 4 years old!)
Kuki: 紅鬼 "Red Ghost"--Red Copper HM Fm
Senshi: 戦士 "Warrior"-- Red/white marble Copper HM ML
Satsuki: 差月 "Rising Moon"--Opaque HM Fm
Lizards;
Victor: Because he looks like a "Victor"--Bearded Dragon ML
Deimos: Latin, "Little Terror", because she is--Chinese Water Dragon


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Tux (my avvie) got his name because he looks like he's wearing a fancy ball gown or some fancy frilly tuxedo. My mom helped me name him, because she knows I like relatively simple and short names.

Kaimar (orange butterfly dalmatian) got his name when I went to class, and we were reviewing for lit. The term Chaimara came up (a goat, snake, thing) I always like to think of Chaimaras as mutts, so when I thought that, I thought of my nameless vt betta at home... I switched it up to make it sound nicer, and wha-la. Kaimar was named.


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok so lots of names for lots of animals lol.

The fish
Liam (HM), Apollo (CT), Malachi (CT), Helios (VT), Icarus (PK), 
Setsuna, Usagi, Chibiusa, Hotaru, Michiru ( all female CT)

I pick something that the boys remind me of then find a name with that meaning. The girls are all named after Sailor Moon =D

The Cats
(We like old fashioned names lol)
Harold, Maude, Wesley, Roli Poli, Francis, Justin
The dog
Brisbe
The guinea pigs
Gunther and Gabe
the Gecko
Silo
The Turtle
Clara


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Reina- blue, green and red ct female. Someone said she needed a "royal" name and Reina means queen in Spanish.
McGee- light blue ct with red on the edges of his tail, well what he hasn't bit off. He's named after a barn owl in San Marcos, California.
Makoto- I found this name on Behindthename.com. Makoto is Japanese for sincerity.He's a blue ct.
Leilani- Also from Behindthename. It is Hawaiian for heavenly flowers.She has a light colored body with red and blue fins.
Morgan- Just because I like the name. lol Morgan is blue with red on the edges of his fins. He's a ct.
Wesley- Named after one of the baby owls, Wesley has a lavender colored body with burgundy fins. He's a dt.
Echo- My baby that I got from 1fish2fish, I named him Echo because I liked the name. He's a bleu multi delta/halfmoon.
Daffodil- Echo's sister, Daffy is yellow with a butterfly pattern. Dhe's gorgeous!
Fernando- Just because I like the name. Fernando is a peach colored dal.Fernando is a veiltail.
Julian- Named after my mom's favorite jockey. Julian is an orange veiltail.
Nina-(pronounced neen-ya) Spanish for little girl, Nina is dark blue with red on her anal fin. 
So there you have it. lol


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Josh the DeT betta! (see avatar)

How he got it:
In school, there's this kid, Josh, who took a 'insane test' and the test said he was 55% insane. This was just before my then unamed betta went berserk and took the eye off a neon tetra! So my betta is insane and so is my friend. I named my betta Josh, after my insane classmate. 
(don't worry, the tetras are in a community tank at my Tropical Fish Store where he can live out the rest of his days)


----------



## mywingedhorses (Mar 14, 2011)

The names of our animals were either named by different members of my family or that was the name they came with when we got them. There are four that are specifically mine. Only my betta gets to be at school with me though. I'm so animal deprived.

My Animals
Kiba - betta I named him after the wolf from the anime Wolf's Rain. It means "fang" in English
Amber - tabby cat we got from the humane society when I was five
Autumn - strawberry roan Quarter Horse
Tazz - cockatiel

Other Animals
Dogs - Holly (Golden Retriever), Tracker (Golden Retriever), Dakota (German Short Hair)
Cats - Nala, Smokey, Precious, Calista, Sunshine - all mixed breeds from the humane society or strays we adopted
Birds - Pueblo (Amazon), Rainbow (Red-rumped parakeet)
Horses - Dylan (Quarter Horse), Pinot (Appaloosa) 
Fish - Sharky
Frog - Froggy - since nobody actually gave him a name


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

lol i keep it simple i named them all Jaws and just add a number according to which one am at right now, am on Jaws-6 right now, got my first one when i was about 16 im 29 now


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Fish
Oscars My mulitcolored Crown Tail
Big Mama Umbridge is my Big female Guppy who just had 16 babies Monday.
Arrokoi is my black red and orange Gyuppy male that reminding me of a koi fish as well as he has a band of red on both sides of his head and point to his eyes. Arrow +Koi = Arrokoi
Band is my red tuxeo guppy male with a light red stripe on the top.
Sev is my Turquoise male guppy named after Severus Snape.
Patrik is my cobra guppy male named because I got him around St. Patties Day.
I also have a juvenile male that I have yet to name but he has the cobra markings so far and around 5 unnamed fry

Others
Sprite is my female dwarf hamster that I named after a discussion with my friend at the bar while drinking Sprite.
Ruby is my lab collie mix
Emmie is my Black Germand shepard at first gonna be called emerald to follow the jewel names but it didn't flow but turned into Emmie instead


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

i love that people name their fish after HP characters!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

lunawatsername said:


> i love that people name their fish after HP characters!


Haha! I noticed your username. Luna's last name is lovegood. You probably new that;-)


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Fish:*
Wartooth (Betta) - Metalocalypse.
Waffle (Betta) - I thought something funny would suit his personality. 
Slayer (Betta)- Band. He was a feisty one when I first got him. Now he loves his mamma!

*Dogs:*
100% American Pitbull/Tugg - One of my parents named him after the baseball player Tugg McGraw.

100% American Bulldog - Miley - Not sure where they came up with that. Definitely not from Miley Cyrus. LOL

*Cats:*
Part siamese indoor/outdoor cat - Salem - I named him because I initially wanted a black cat that I could name Salem, but he has worked out just fine.  He's been here for about 6-7 years now.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

DeadMemories92 said:


> *Fish:*
> Wartooth (Betta) - Metalocalypse.


Love love love this name! I came so close to naming my dog Toki :lol:


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

My black kitty with yellow eyes is named Jade
And my orange veil tail is named Churro

I honestly can't even remember how I came up with those names... I just like them.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

LolaQuigs said:


> Love love love this name! I came so close to naming my dog Toki :lol:


 He's a trooper, that's for sure! He lives up to his name. He's been sick 2-3 times and has nearly died (actually floated on his side at one point in time, did NOT expect him to make it) and he did! :-D


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

ok...here comes all 10...prepare for nerdyness  

Demyx: VT male...nerdy name #1...hes a member of organization 13 in Kingdom hearts 

Helios: DT male...god of the sun cause he is gold

Cielo: VT male..means sky in spanish 

Jazz: DBT male... i named him in honor of another fish named Techno (rip) plsu his colores reminded me of jazz music 

Storm: DBT male... got him in glenwood springs which had a terrible fire called the storm king mountain fire plus his colors make me think of lighting and a storm..hes red 

Roxas: DT male...nerdy name #2...another member of organization 13 and kingdom hearts

Ice: VT male...didnt name him i got him from my friend

Flash: VT male...same as Ice

Aura: CT female...same as Flash and Ice

Epinephren: DBT male...nerdy name #3...its the scientific name for adrenaline  idk y i named him that..just sounded awesome

Aspen: Female cat..her color is the same as aspen tree leaves in fall

Onyx: male rabbit...his ears and eyes are very black like the stone onyx


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Cup. cause he lived in his cup for a few days after i got him.

Lulu. after the Final Fantasy X character. they're both big up front, and wear black, red, and blue. x

Zidane. after the FF9 character. he's NOTHING like that Zidane,though. the total opposite, in fact! xD

Chappy Belle. named after Jrock singer, Gackt's late doggie, Chappy Belle. in memory of. 

Caroline. named after the main female character of the manga, Paradise Kiss. come to find out, Caroline is just like her name sake! they both LOVE being in front of the camera!

Theodore. named after a character in Persona 3 Portable. like his namesake, Theo's curious about the world outside his tank. :3

Ichi. named after a Japanese friend of mine, who was wounded during the Tsunami. makes me wonder about his gimpy ventril now. 

Kamui Gakupo Purple. xD my silliest name yet. named after the Vocaloid, Kamui Gakupo, and his color, purple.


i've many more, but these are my current betta's names.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Haha! I noticed your username. Luna's last name is lovegood. You probably new that;-)


haha yea i did know that, but oddly i didnt pick luna because of HP (even though shes one of my faves!) i picked it because i love the moon lol  my names watsername because its one of my favorite Greenday songs.lol


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

fish:
Dastan and Tamina from the movie Prince of Persia (both RIP)
Nero: my bf named him ......matrix much lol
Louie: just seemed to fit him
Spongebob: hes yellow
Pippin just seems to fit
Cedric is Agent 11, he was in a photo line up and was nubmber 11, so Agent hit him for the mystery side, then i looked up bond names and agent 11s name is Cedrick.
Fredric (ceds brother) was same story in a photo line up as 004. agent 004....Fredric
Sheldon took ages to name but hes my favourite big bang character. 
Benny was named by the bf, 
Melvin was unique to his colours
Charz was steel blue 4 ray ct and looked almost charcoal so charcoal...charz

Scarlett was agent 11 i dont think thats the real agents name but its pretty
Bronxie just hit and stuck 
Cinder was the pick of the 7 girls i chose her just before the 7 years death anaversiary of my mother whos name was Cindy, cind-er cindy her .....lame isht but the original pics showed her very purple and that was my mums fave colour.
Ailie & Caela were random names, Rayne needed a special very different name because look what shes become 
Lexi was a simple name in fear of loosing her because she was so sick.


OTHER ANIMALS:
I believe once an animal is named its bad luck to change their name thus several were already named
Pure poodle: Hendrix (NN: Jimmy, bludger, poodle, 'drix)
Arab X quarterhorse: Taj Mahal (NN:Taj, TJ)
Thoroughbred X stock horse: WAS called lucky but after two neglectful and abusive owners i decided to rename.
One day he snuck into the feed and was eating it after his feed but the lid fell shut and alearted me to the colts theft....Thus Bandit was renamed. that night i was watching The Simpsons and it was the ep, where Snake the criminal was driving his car "Little Bandit"
So with the name change and bad luck still lurkin his new name became "Luckys Little Bandit" (NN: Bandit, bands,Lucky, Lucks)
rotty x lab: Austin
rotty X german shep: Sparky
orange manx cat: Simba
(Austin sparky and simba were all rescues and already named)
pb english staffy: Gus took about a week to pick his name i woul have called him Diesel but bfs dads dog and his choice.
Ermont my dads snake
Touchy (RIP) He was a touch and find out why hes called touchy snake (he was bity)
my brothers dog is otis (Doberman named after Oatis my doberman that died)
my sisterinlaw has a mini foxy x lab called Wriggles (NN Giggler)
my other brother has a rotty x timberwolf called Bonnie (NN: Bon bon)

RIP pets:
Milky (stock horse) Was white, and bind in one eye
Toby(standard bred x thoroughbred) full name Midnight Sensations Roman Flame.....stable name Tobias....NN:Toby
Pony....was a shetland pony
Oatis: doberman, she was papered her full name was Doberblitz Demigard (pelling off)
we have had a lot of other animals 
patch(bordecollie x cattle dog)
jake-ett (long billed corrella)
Gus (galah)

all the baby wildlife we raised was named and released

thats as many as i can think of


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Bettas:
Ōji : CT male. I wanted a japanese name and i believe this means prince.
Artemis : VT Female (i think). I was going to have a tank shrimp with greek names but ended up with this fish instead. i so figured i should stick with my theme. 

Other pets:
Phoenix: Mustang x appy. I didn't name him and i didn't want to change his name. He's had various names over the years that i call him for fun. the one that sort of stuck is Finny, so my parents and i call him Finny and everyone else calls him Phoenix.

Spencer: ginger domestic shorthair cat. I have no idea why i decided on Spencer fir this cat. i just liked the name and it suits him.

Mischa: white domestic shorthair. I was watching Hannibal rising the day before i picked her up from the vets. Her previous name was Munchie but i hated that. plus sh'es deaf so it's not like she'll ever learn her name.


----------



## pidjinz (Apr 24, 2011)

I just recently got a new betta and named him voldemort. Lol cus im that nerdy :] When i was in middle school my sister had an amazing betta named shaquan. he was pretty cool


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Keep other fish away from Voldemort, or else...AVADA KEDAVRA!!!


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

OK I came up with a name for my new VT. The moment he was put in the bowl.. he's been making bubble nests.. a large one at that. He hasn't even been in there for 24/hrs and its BIG. I'm mesmerized by those bubbles so his name will be (kinda cliche but pfft its perfect) Bubbles!:-D


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

CyerRyn said:


> (kinda cliche but pfft its perfect)


i totally get you lol i named my new betta Meekish... because shes kinda timid... lol


----------

